
Former Interstate 480 – San Francisco - Lammy
https://www.aaroads.com/guides/i-480-ca/
======
spectramax
Does anyone get the feeling after watching the video in the article that SF
feels "worn" out? Today, it is embarassing to walk about SF without seeing
homeless people, shit and grime, trash everywhere, unkept, unclean and just
generally smells awful? San Francisco is starting to feel like a third-world
city.

~~~
Lammy
To be fair to SF, it's a clip from a film that's trying to evoke that exact
sentiment:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koyaanisqatsi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koyaanisqatsi)

Highly recommended, especially the score by Philip Glass.

------
edoceo
Oh, I've been on this. I've now watched the demise of three similar
structures: 480 Cypress (Oakland), Alaska Viaduct (Seattle). I think all the
places are better for it.

------
MBlume
One freeway down, still plenty more we need to be rid of

------
spike021
Reminds me of the Shuto urban expressway in Tokyo.

